# Rim size after 300zx brake conversion?



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

I've read a few articles that say you need to have rims with an offset of 30 or less to clear the calipers after doing the brake upgrade. I'm not sure what the offset of the factory aluminum rims are for my '93 240sx, but I don't want to do the upgrade and not have any wheels that fit on my car. Ideally I'd like to buy some bigger rims (17 or 18's), but I'll be damned if I can find any rims with the 4/114.3 bolt pattern with a 30 or less offset. Can anybody suggest how wide you can go with the rims before you start running in to problems. I've put some sportline springs to lower my suspension by about 2", so I'm a bit concerned about bottoming out. Any suggestions?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

are you talking about the 26mm or 30mm z32 brakes?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Either way, it depends if the spoke design can clear the caliper. I've heard of 15" Buddy Club rims clearing the Z Caliper (forget if it was 26mm or 30mm.) Anyways, you should just go for the 5 Zigen FNR01RC's (or something like that) rims. They have a special S13 model with a +35 offset on both the front and rear (rear is wider btw), and if you want 30 or lower offset and it can clear your suspension (coilovers in particular have issue with this,) get some spacers and you'll be set.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, I'm kind of in the same boat. I think I'm gonna rock my silvia brakes for a while then throw on the 300zx shit later. This is totally gonna ruin my sleepar status if I gotta get new wheels


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

Sorry, they're the 30mm calipers. Think I'll probably get my rims from tiretrends.com - they seem pretty good. I just don't want to order some and find out they don't fit.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

x < 32+ offset is just the average number but depending on wheel design (spokes) the offset could differ. 5zigen fnr01rc, 5zigen typhoon, volk racing gram lights, buddy club p1, are the rims that i know of which could clear Z brakes and keep the 4lug..

doesn't the 4 lug suck??!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> \
> doesn't the 4 lug suck??!!!


honestly, i dont mind the 4 lug. i can get rims wide enough to get some good grip for drifting so it's all good. if you want a really wide rim, like 9inches, you can just convert the rear set-up with nothing but hubs from the S14, Z32, or any skyline. nothing major at all. 

and back on topic of brakes.....you can also get the Q45 front brake system and it bolts right into the 240's factory locations. the rotors are much bigger and thicker. you can even use the factory brake lines. these brakes will also fit under the factory 15inch teardrop rims, like mine


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

interesting. I don't think I will come across any Q45 parts any time soon like I have with my other brake parts build... but you never know. Have you actually done this swap? You should do a write up on it if you have as I'm sure it would become an invaluable resource to the nissan community.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> interesting. I don't think I will come across any Q45 parts any time soon like I have with my other brake parts build... but you never know. Have you actually done this swap? You should do a write up on it if you have as I'm sure it would become an invaluable resource to the nissan community.


i havent done the swap, but i have seen it done in person. the brakes absolutely huge compared to our stock ones. there's about 3mm between the caliper and rim on one part, but they fit and you shouldnt have any problems with the clearance. a buddy of mine came across 3sets of them at the local yard and picked them up for, well free for him cuz he was working there at the time.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i havent done the swap, but i have seen it done in person. the brakes absolutely huge compared to our stock ones. there's about 3mm between the caliper and rim on one part, but they fit and you shouldnt have any problems with the clearance. a buddy of mine came across 3sets of them at the local yard and picked them up for, well free for him cuz he was working there at the time.


hook a brother up :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> hook a brother up :thumbup:


you cant even drive your car. why would i hook you up? :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jordan..*deep breath*.. i am.. *deep breath* your father.. *deep breath*


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> you cant even drive your car. why would i hook you up? :cheers:


bahahahahaahah! Don't worry vsp3c.. I'll still buy beer for ya :cheers:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well anyways back from the little family reunion... how much would all of those rims listed above cost? a hell of a lot of money im sure...
i dont know what brand im gonna get but i know im gettin 17's in black or gunmetal. im on more of a budget than i ever thought id be on. it sucks. i need a second job if i wanna get my front clip purchased an installed by the end of summer break...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

gram lights 57c are about 300bux per wheel..so it's not that bad. if you're lucky, you can find used wheels in good condition for relatively cheap


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

get the 5Zigen Typhoons. they come in sizes specifically for the S13 and are rather cheap. i was going to go that route, but decided on Volk GT-N's instead.


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

so z32 hubs will swap onto the s13 no problem. what about the front hubs - can you swap those too? i have to agree with vsp3c, the 4-lug is a pain in the ass...so many more rims with the z32 bolt pattern.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

so are you doing a 5lug conversion w/ the z32 brake upgrade??


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

Initially I wasn't going to do a 5-lug conversion, but I'll have a lot more options in terms of aftermarket rims, and won't have to worry about the offset. Plus, I'm not sure that the factory rims that are on there now will clear the calipers once I do the conversion. I dunno, you think it's worth it?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

going 5 lug will give you SOOOO much more wheel options but it does cost a bit =/


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

I thought I might get the 5-lug hubs at an autowreckers - should be able to pick them up for not too much $ ? It sounds like the conversion is fairly straighforward too. I think I'm going to go ahead with it :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if you can get them for cheap, why not?????!!!!!!! DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i wouldnt worry about doing it to the front end. there are plenty of rims out there for the stock 4 lug pattern. you dont need the 5 lug until you want rims like 9 inches wide, or wider. then you need the 5 lug set-up. i say just get some hubs from the back end of something, and swap the back end because it's a bolt-on affair. the front is much different.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

No you can not use the front hubs from the 300zx you need the spindles and hubs off of a s14, most of the time sold together from a junkyard. You will also need the bolts that hold the spindle to the strut or you can go to a local machine shop and get a bushings made for $20-$60, also machine shops like cash more then other forms and will likely give you a discount if you pay that way. And lastly you need a S14 ball joint pushed into your control arm. All of this is for the S13 I believe but am not 100% sure that the s14 just needs the hub.
The offset for the stock seven spokes are 40. There were 2 designs of the seven spokes one will clear the 300zx brakes and the other wont. I cant find the post on freshalloy that shows pictures of the two but dont take the chance and then have your car on jackstands like i did until you get new rims. By the way my problem was that the 300zx rims just barely rub in the front.


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

What size rim did you use, Gorath?


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

I at first tried running the NA 300zx rims which rubbed on the strut and now i am using 95+ 240sx 16". You should be able to find them for 50-60. I got mine for 40 a piece in very good condition. Try www.car-part.com


----------

